# Master-Passwort für WinCC-Skripte. WinCC V5, V6



## Ligatschow (19 Januar 2006)

Ein durch ein Passwort geschütztes Skript von WinCC kann durch folgendes Passwort geöffnet werden.

APBODIUR


Gruss Ligatschow


----------



## PCS7MFL (18 Februar 2015)

Funktionniert für WinCC 7.2 nicht mehr. Gibt es einem Neues?


----------

